# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  Καιρός να φτιάξουμε ένα Logo!

## Georgekak

Θα στείλω 2-3 μόλις τα φτιάξω!

----------


## dti

Ασχετο, αλλά μήπως θά΄πρεπε να καταχωρήσετε την πόλη σας στη nodedb;

Ενα κλικ *εδώ* και κάποια ελάχιστα στοιχεία είναι αρκετά ώστε να γίνει η Ξάνθη η 12η πόλη της Ελλάδας με παρουσία στη node db.

----------


## Georgekak

Θα εισάγω αν είναι στη note db τα στοιχεία.(Τα εισήγαγα 2 φορές. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε λιγάκι)..
Για την ώρα δείτε λίγο τα logos
(συγνώμη για τις τεράστιες φωτογραφίες, έπρεπε πιο μικρές να τις είχα κάνει)

----------


## PaNtErAz

Profanos ta logo sou den mou aresan me olo to tharos kiolas! Opote mporesw tha koitaxw na kanw kati pio "eppagelmatiko" kai tha ta balo edo  ::  

XANTHI RuLeZ

----------


## Georgekak

Έχουμε εδώ ένα φιλαράκι γραφίστα και κάνει κάποια πράγματα. Εγώ έχω φτιάξει 2-3 ακόμη.
Πάντως, τώρα σχεδιάζεται το website και πιστεύω πως θα γίνει πολύ καλό....

----------


## papashark

Τα logo παιδιά πρέπει να είναι εύκολα και ευχρηστα, να μπορούν να μπούν μέχρι και σε οθόνη κινητού (και όχι από τα καινούργια που χωράνε τα πάντα !)  ::

----------


## Georgekak

Σχεδίασα μερικά logos ακόμη...
Το πρώτο επιτρέψτε μου να μην το δείξω!
Τα άλλα, όχι ότι είναι αππλοϊκά, αλλά είναι ωραία.





Επίσημο, μάλλον θα γίνει το τελευταίο, οπότε όσοι διαχειρίζεστε το hellaswireless.net, μπορείτε να το τοποθετήσετε εκεί....

----------

